# how long to wait after d&c for intimacy



## ttcbabyalejos

Just had a d&c monday morning although my body had started the process of the miscarriage on its own sunday night. i was wondering how long did you all wait to have sex? my doctor told me i can have sex in a week and try after 6 wks but I am gonna wait about 8 days let the rest up to God when I will conceive. Its been a really long time that i have had the intimacy with my fiance and I really need that to help heal as funny as it sounds this was my first pregnancy and we were so happy just hurt but God had other plans for angel


----------



## Storked

I am so sorry for your loss. I too lost mine just last month and ended up with a D&C. I was told to wait 2 weeks- which is ok because I bled the whole two weeks. It was to decrease any chance of infection :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyalejos

Sorry for your loss as well. I see you are from Texas like myself i live about 35 minutes from san antonio. I haven't had much bleeding at all just brown old blood here and there. Can't wait to do the deed. Got luck with your rainbow baby


----------



## redmonkeysock

Sorry for your losses ladies, nobody should have to go through this :hugs:

When I had my ERPC I was told not to have sex if I was still bleeding. I didn't have any bleeding whatsoever once I left the hospital (admitted at noon, opt 4:30, discharged at 8pm) and had sex less than 48 hours later.

I told my nurse and she said as long as it was protected and I wasn't bleeding then nothing to worry about but everyone is different I suppose :hugs:

My medical advice has been to wait for one cycle for dating purposes 

Sucks really that something so intimate which can help us reconnect with our OHs is something that could potentially be damaging :-(

I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery xxxxx


----------



## Biotechick829

We DTD 2.5 weeks post D&C after the post-op check up and the docs ok. I wasn't bleeding at that point, but it did hurt. Didn't feel like my usual self w/out hurting until almost a month later.


----------



## Storked

ttcbabyalejos said:


> Sorry for your loss as well. I see you are from Texas like myself i live about 35 minutes from san antonio. I haven't had much bleeding at all just brown old blood here and there. Can't wait to do the deed. Got luck with your rainbow baby

I was visiting San Antonio the other day! I am around Dallas :)
Hope we both get our rainbows soon :flower:


----------

